# Polishangel advice on what to buy please



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Perhaps sounds a little in advance. New car inbound in September ( colour Audi turbo blue ) . Having seen the brand getting lots of airtime on here I thought it's time to try. 
I thought I would practise using the products on the current car in advance of the new one as I'm usually a little too generous with application .
I think I'll be able to get away with a couple of products which I guess is 5 or 6 based on DW members maths 
Thanks in advance

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BsrGT (May 20, 2019)

PA's LSP game is strong, not so much with washing solutions. What I would reckon are a staples in their range - Cosmic Spritz and High Gloss as LSPs, Esclate lotion as a one step polish, Supersport for giving the wheels and exhaust tips a finishing touch and a Presto QD for easing up the drying process after maintenance washes.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Lots of great products from Polish Angel and choice :thumb:

You can go down the 1 year coating with Master sealant, or the 2 year coating with Cosmic V2 & add toppers.

Or you can go with the following as stand alones....

For me,Rapid Wax is a cheaper diluted version of Cosmic Spritz, where as Presto Detailer is a cheaper diluted version of High Gloss. All fantastic in there own way.

As your car is blue, I would also look at Blue Xilion.


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Forgot to add. A little goes along way


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

BsrGT said:


> PA's LSP game is strong, not so much with washing solutions. What I would reckon are a staples in their range - Cosmic Spritz and High Gloss as LSPs, Esclate lotion as a one step polish, Supersport for giving the wheels and exhaust tips a finishing touch and a Presto QD for easing up the drying process after maintenance washes.


Thanks 
Excuse my ignorance, can I use escalate by hand ??

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Rappy said:


> Forgot to add. A little goes along way


Thanks , my exact worry !!

Will look at the blue escalate 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

121DOM said:


> Thanks
> Excuse my ignorance, can I use escalate by hand ??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, can be used by hand :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Features & Benefits:

Easy to apply
Dust-free (contains no fillers)
Removes light scratches, tar, tree resin, road grime
Use by hand or by machine polisher
Does not leave residue on plastic or rubber trim
Suitable for chrome and aluminium rims

Directions for use:

Shake well before use
Apply by hand with a pre-wax applicator pad, or by machine with a finishing pad
Buff off with a clean dry microfibre cloth


----------



## Steveom2 (Jul 29, 2018)

CHARLIE TTS has a bundle for sale 👍


----------



## Dazzel81 (Apr 20, 2013)

Going by on what I have used I would recommend
Escalate Lotion, Master Sealant, Presto Detail, Rapidwaxx & Gold Zirkon

As been said a little goes a long way, so if your only looking after one car then the smaller bottles will do you :thumb:


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

I think rapidwaxx punches above its weight, there isnt much difference between that, black wulfenite and high gloss in my opinion.rapidwaxx and master sealant go well together 

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gas head (May 28, 2010)

pt1 said:


> I think rapidwaxx punches above its weight, there isnt much difference between that, black wulfenite and high gloss in my opinion.rapidwaxx and master sealant go well together
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


interesting comment about rapidwax vs the coloured wax, maybe the black wulfernite doesnt show too well on black?
In my experience the coloured waxes beat the rapidwax hands down, i have used the white alabaster, the silver alunite, today for the first time the one grey graphite, and the blue xillion, I have the rapid wax but dont use in in preference to the others.
I have both the high gloss and the cosmic spritz, preferred the high gloss.
possible i didnt give the master sealant a fair chance but didnt see any visual improvement might give it a second go.
the cosmic sealant v2 was pretty good but i dont think its on the website any longer, I have used escalate prior to invincible primer, and contour prior to the waxes both pretty good


----------



## pt1 (Feb 8, 2014)

Gas head said:


> interesting comment about rapidwax vs the coloured wax, maybe the black wulfernite doesnt show too well on black?
> 
> In my experience the coloured waxes beat the rapidwax hands down, i have used the white alabaster, the silver alunite, today for the first time the one grey graphite, and the blue xillion, I have the rapid wax but dont use in in preference to the others.
> 
> ...


I do think black wulfenite and high gloss are better but not significantly especially for the extra cost. All brilliant products

Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Gas head said:


> possible i didnt give the master sealant a fair chance but didnt see any visual improvement might give it a second go.
> the cosmic sealant v2 was pretty good but i dont think its on the website any longer, I have used escalate prior to invincible primer, and contour prior to the waxes both pretty good


I use both Master Sealant & Cosmic V2. Just purchased both again, along with Rapid Wax, Cosmic Spritz, Presto Detailer & High Gloss.

I'm pretty sure Cosmic V2 is still on Polish Angel & Ultimate Finishes website :thumb:


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

pt1 said:


> I do think black wulfenite and high gloss are better but not significantly especially for the extra cost. All brilliant products
> 
> Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


Agreed :thumb:

If you look at MSDS all share similar ingredients. It's the % per product changes when you purchase the more expensive PA products.

Presto Detailer- High Gloss
Rapid Wax - Carnauba Arts ( Black, Blue, White etc) - Cosmic Spritz


----------



## 121DOM (Sep 16, 2013)

Rappy said:


> Features & Benefits:
> 
> Easy to apply
> Dust-free (contains no fillers)
> ...


Cheers. One other question , do you need to panel wipe after escalate or just crack on with applying next PA product?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

